# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Nuk më hapet forumi

## Atlantisi

*Kam problem me hapjen e disa linqeve të forumit,a di dikush pse ndodh kjo?Ja edhe foto se qka më paraqitet kur provoj ti hap ato linqe.*

----------


## ganimet

Edhe une me heret kisha po te njejtin problem .
nji zile dhe u rregullua.

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Pak disa minutash me ndodhi edhe mua por besoj se nuk do ndodhi me... Tani forumi punon ne rregull.... Ju kerkojm ndjes..

Me respekt,

Deni_Boy*

----------


## toni54

ka pasur probleme se edhe une provova po ka ikur virusat tash nuk kthehen me....

----------


## Deni_Boy

*toni54 nuk ka pun virusi lal... ishte thjesht nje problem ne database te forumit.... skan pun viruset ktu ose hackerat ca perrallisni juve...*

----------


## toni54

> *toni54 nuk ka pun virusi lal... ishte thjesht nje problem ne database te forumit.... skan pun viruset ktu ose hackerat ca perrallisni juve...*


ok ok ashtu vetem kot ja futa po nga ta di une...

----------

